# Exo-Terra (18"x18"x24") Fake Rock Build



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I decided to take the plunge and build my own fake rock background, I'll be starting it today/tomorrow depending on when this god damn poly turns up! I'll post up photo's as and when I do something new.

It will be built for my CWD (which is only about 10weeks old and have been told this viv will be ok for about 6 months, after that something else will be going in it)...It's going to have a waterfall in it (if I can work out this god damn water/fakerock problem).

My first load of pictures will be later, and that'll just be a photo of all this bits and pieces i've got to build with. Then I'll start later/tomorrow.

Cheers,

Elliott


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

what method you using? grout, expanding foam ,gorilla glue?


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, I look forward to seeing the first pics. I'm planning on starting a rock wall soon myself in a 90cm exo for my sand boas. Good luck!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

bear in mind it could take up to or over a month to full cure and dry out. especially waiting for the fumes and smell to go.

in which case as you said he is 10 weeks old you will only be getting another 10 weeks of use out of a viv that small.

i would recommend a much bigger viv off straight off. they grow fast


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

or use gorilla glue and expanding foam looks twice as good and the viv is useable in about a day:2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

haunted-havoc said:


> bear in mind it could take up to or over a month to full cure and dry out. especially waiting for the fumes and smell to go.
> 
> in which case as you said he is 10 weeks old you will only be getting another 10 weeks of use out of a viv that small.
> 
> i would recommend a much bigger viv off straight off. they grow fast


I am doing mine at the moment and I am using nothing that has fumes- all water based. But then mine is a desert effect s that makes it easier I guess.


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Most people tend to use carved polystyrene and expanding foam and a coloured mortar mix over it. This shouldn't be giving off any noxious fumes, but yes a longer curing time is preferable for a good finish on your rockwork. 

If you're using mortar mix / cement / grout I totally recommend using this stuff:

GRP 6mm - 1kg Chopped Strands / Fibreglass Strands on eBay (end time 05-Feb-11 22:57:19 GMT)

they little fibreglass strands, mix a small amount into the water which you are going to add to your mortar mix before you mix it all together. It adds extra cohesion and gives a thin layer of mortar extra strength and can help prevent excessive cracking as it dries out. 

You can colour the mortar mix with one of these: 500g CONCRETE CEMENT MORTAR COLOUR DYE PIGMENT on eBay (end time 10-Feb-11 17:03:26 GMT)

When it's all nicely cured use a grinding stone, either by hand or a drill attachment (remember your dust mask!) to smooth over any blobby areas or obvious brush marks. It will give you a nicer more rocky finish. 

For the finishing touches, use a stencil brush to stipple or 'dry brush' progressively lighter shades of acrylic paint over the raised edges (you only need a tiny amount for a good effect - less is more!). 

If the viv will be getting wet you can paint over your finished rockwork with a matt acrylic varnish. Make sure you've got it nicely covered, you can even run a line of silicone around the edges where it meets the glass. The main issue with getting it wet is the possible effect on the pH of your water, cement rockwork can act as a buffer and raise pH in some cases.

Most importantly, as mentioned above - let everything dry and cure fully before you put your animals back in. 

Just my two cents, but there are loads of other ways to make a rock wall.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> what method you using? grout, expanding foam ,gorilla glue?


Im using Polystyrene sheets, a craft knife and tile grout. Then Paint, and G4 Pond sealant. Im also using "No more nails" as my adhesive



haunted-havoc said:


> bear in mind it could take up to or over a month to full cure and dry out. especially waiting for the fumes and smell to go.
> 
> in which case as you said he is 10 weeks old you will only be getting another 10 weeks of use out of a viv that small.
> 
> i would recommend a much bigger viv off straight off. they grow fast


It should last longer than 6 months tbh, she's quite small right now, she's not currently with me as I'm in the process of doing this viv.

It's also going to take less than that IMO, Im going to be doing it day in day out for the next week or so - got alot of spare time due to illness. It'll also be done in a well ventilated room with a desk fan blowing on it when its complete to reduce time for the fumes to vent. (I hope)



quizicalkat said:


> I am doing mine at the moment and I am using nothing that has fumes- all water based. But then mine is a desert effect s that makes it easier I guess.


I have no idea what fumes are going to come off, but im sure its the G4 pond sealent that'll give off the most.



jimmydale said:


> Most people tend to use carved polystyrene and expanding foam and a coloured mortar mix over it. This shouldn't be giving off any noxious fumes, but yes a longer curing time is preferable for a good finish on your rockwork.
> 
> If you're using mortar mix / cement / grout I totally recommend using this stuff:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I've been planning this for months and have now finally bought all my products to make it with. I'll post up what i've got when it all arrives (It should have been today, but for some reason it hasnt all turned up = God damn royal mail)


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Well i've started cutting! Just need to wait for my no more nails to set, then ill start grouting this afternoon probably. Boy does Polystyerne make a mess! I'm happy with my carving, and i've taken photos, i'll stick them up later when i've done my first layer of grout! =D


Cheers
Elliott


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

IndigoFire said:


> Well i've started cutting! Just need to wait for my no more nails to set, then ill start grouting this afternoon probably. Boy does Polystyerne make a mess! I'm happy with my carving, and i've taken photos, i'll stick them up later when i've done my first layer of grout! =D
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Elliott


 
looking forward to seeing it :2thumb: and yes my god we don'thave anywhere in the house, or on us, that doesn't have little polystyrene balls sticking to it :lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> Well i've started cutting! Just need to wait for my no more nails to set, then ill start grouting this afternoon probably. Boy does Polystyerne make a mess! I'm happy with my carving, and i've taken photos, i'll stick them up later when i've done my first layer of grout! =D
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Elliott


:lol2: I started mine yesterday, geez it was messy, i was going to use the spaceboard but got some poly boxes for free! Look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Long story short, scrapped the waterfall idea. The pipe wouldnt behave, so I got angry and chucked the idea and put up some more ledges instead. Photos will either be later on tonight, or tomorrow now, depends if I deem it groutable later. Says on the "No more nails" that it takes 24Hrs to set....

Can I wait that long?


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

I may scrap the whole idea and rip it out and start again. its more hassle than its worth atm....Eugh...someone else come group this baby for me? Lol.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

you will be finding the balls for months to come lol.

when i mentioned fumes, i meant from the sealant. as it will be humid you will need to use something like g4 or yacht varnish. and it stinks!

if they are small enough, then fair enough. i didnt know what size it is.

on a side note, found out yesterday that my next door neighbour has a 7 month old CWD, small world aye 

what was up with the pipe?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ecxpanding foam>grout method !:lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> Ecxpanding foam>grout method !:lol2:


Hi Sam  / - you girl is doing well 

anyway back to topic - I am considering a few frogs - would the avove methos work in a small build for them? what varnish though? 

Thanks

Kat


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Well it's done. I perservered. And it's finally done. Ill get pics up of the final product when I bring it into the house from the shed, I couldnt be bothered taking photos of the process...-.-...

Cheers

Elliott

P.S POND SEALENT STINKS!


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Finally got some photos done - Half of the tank has Soil/orchid bark chips and the other half is water. So far no leaks! :no1:





































Hopefully they worked. Hopefully you guys like it.


Cheers

Elliott


----------

